# Raccontiamoci attraverso ...



## Piperita (10 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi mi va di giocare.
Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.

Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.

1- un oggetto ( può riguardare un hobbie che adoriamo, un oggetto che desideriamo, ecc)
2- un aggettivo( sul corpo o lo spirito)
3- un libro ( che abbiamo letto e ci rappresenta o che vorremmo leggere )
4- un'emozione
5- un luogo
6-un gioco
7-una parte del nostro corpo ( se ci piace o se non ci piace e perchè)
8- una canzone
9-un vestito
10-un colore



ovviamente potete aggiungere e togliere a vostro piacimento, ho fatto solo un esempio. 
Adesso scappo, dopo rispondo


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...


1 qualsiasi tipo di arma leggera (pistola, fucile)
2 sfuggente
3 Topolino (resta x me ancora molto istruttivo da leggere anche x adulti)
4 un bambino che mi chiede se gli gonfio un palloncino
5 cemento di periferia di grandi città
6 scacchi - cubo di rubik
7 le mani
8 alleria (Pino Daniele)
9 mi piacciono le camicie
10 azzurro cielo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2016)

1- cellulare
2- accogliente 
3- lettera a leontine
4- le recite dei miei figli
5- il mare d'inverno
6- Candy Crush 
7 le labbra e gli occhi
8- dimenticarti è poco
9- abito nero con pizzo laterale
10-rosso


----------



## spleen (10 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...


1-La statuetta lignea scolpita dal mio bisnonno.
2-Accessibile, condiviso.
3- Le memorie di Adriano, Il nome della rosa.
4- Un lontano ricordo: Non lasciarmi, io ti voglio bene....
5-La mia Valle Vecchia, la foresta del Prescudin, il golfo di Baratti, Le Tremiti.
6-Stripoker :singleeye:
7-I suoi occhi.
8-The blues mystery: Back to the dirty town, F.S.G. : L'amore non esiste.
9-Un tubino verde scuro, un ricordo.
10-Azzurro..... forza Italia!  (Calcio ovviamente).


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...


1) lettura, leggo libri praticamente da che ho imparato a leggere, li divoro per esser più precisa  sono oggetto di prese in giro perché quando leggo mi isolo talmente tanto che non mi accorgo di nulla di quello che mi accade intorno :rotfl:

2) armonia: credo sia la chiave del benessere per se stessi e per tutto quello che ci circonda

3) il buio oltre la siepe, letto a 11 anni e rimasto nel cuore :inlove:

4) amore, in senso lato, nella coppia, per le persone che mi sono accanto, per la vita 

5) il mare, o meglio il mare facendo snorkeling, un'altra situazione dove mi piace isolarmi e restare sola con pesci e acqua 

6) guardia e ladri nelle sere d'estate con la numerosa compagnia di amici dell'infanzia e adolescenza, e poi il gioco della bottiglia 

7) le caviglie, mi piacciono, poi boh ... non sono una in fissa con l'aspetto fisico e parlare di bellezza fisica per lo più mi annoia ... Credo di avere un animo molto maschile :carneval:

8) everything di alanis morissette 

9) un vestito rosso di seta che ho indossato tante volte :inlove:, un tubino nero, un costume ( da mare ) 

10) rosso.


----------



## Divì (11 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...


1. Cellulare (ahimè)
2. Bizzarro (mi piace il suono e il significato)
3. Lo zen e l'arte della manutenzione della motocicletta di R. Pirsig e Le lacrime di Nietzsche di Yalom
4. La gioia
5. Il mare in una giornata limpida di vento
6. I puzzle difficili
7. Occhi, mani e décolleté 
8. Più di una, limitiamoci a: Averti addosso di Gino Paoli, A te di Jovanotti, Let it be dei Beatles.
9. Ho amato tanto un abito di lino ormai consunto, color verde acido che mi faceva sentire una diva
10. Azzurro


----------



## Piperita (11 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> 1- un oggetto ( può riguardare un hobbie che adoriamo, un oggetto che desideriamo, ecc)
> 2- un aggettivo( sul corpo o lo spirito)
> 3- un libro ( che abbiamo letto e ci rappresenta o che vorremmo leggere )
> 4- un'emozione
> ...


1-pc, mi mette in contatto con il mondo
2-paziente , devo esserlo per forza
3-La via lattea , nel libro due idee opposte sono a confronto, lo sento mio per il dissidio 
4-serenità
5- Irlanda, vorrei visitarla
6-Gioco di ruolo
7-Quello che non mi piace sarebbe troppo lungo da elencare, pertato il collo, dicono sia da cigno
8-Sally( però me ne piacciono tantissime )
9- Tailleur tipo Sandra Bullock in Ricatto d'amore
10- rosso


----------



## marietto (11 Dicembre 2016)

1. un libro o un disco, probabilmente (e il disco potrebbe essere un vinile, ma anche un CD o un DVD)
  2. riflessivo. A dire il vero la mia prima reazione sarebbe spontanea e viscerale. Ma un po' di anni, forse troppi, mi hanno insegnato che è meglio ruminare e rivalutare idee e atteggiamenti. Alla fine magari verrà fuori la stessa cosa, ma a porgerla in altro modo può succedere che trovi ascolto dove prima non lo trovavi.
  3. Citando qualcuno faccio torto a qualche migliaio di titoli e qualche centinaio di autori... Concedimi di citarne almeno due; il più amato: L'Ombra dello Scorpione (versione integrale) di Stephen King, e quello che mi rappresenta di più: La Fortezza della Solitudine di Jonathan Lethem. 
  4. L'amore. Perché in fondo sono romantico e resto in qualche modo convinto che "Love conquers all".
  5.Non saprei, Londra, probabilmente...
  6.Cluedo...

  7.Gli occhi e le labbra,
  8.E qui siamo nei guai... Il mio Ipod ha quasi 6000 brani, figurati... Risolvo scegliendo la mia canzone preferita del mio gruppo preferito: A Day In The Life - The Beatles.
  9.Non sono mai stato particolarmente attento a queste cose. Diciamo che se siamo informali, molto semplice, una tshirt con qualche gruppo o cantante e un paio di jeans. Se invece saliamo di formalità qualcosa di scuro, possibilmente nero...
  10. Il rosso e il nero.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. un libro o un disco, probabilmente (e il disco potrebbe essere un vinile, ma anche un CD o un DVD)
> 2. riflessivo. A dire il vero la mia prima reazione sarebbe spontanea e viscerale. Ma un po' di anni, forse troppi, mi hanno insegnato che è meglio ruminare e rivalutare idee e atteggiamenti. Alla fine magari verrà fuori la stessa cosa, ma a porgerla in altro modo può succedere che trovi ascolto dove prima non lo trovavi.
> 3. Citando qualcuno faccio torto a qualche migliaio di titoli e qualche centinaio di autori... Concedimi di citarne almeno due; il più amato: L'Ombra dello Scorpione (versione integrale) di Stephen King, e quello che mi rappresenta di più: La Fortezza della Solitudine di Jonathan Lethem.
> 4. L'amore. Perché in fondo sono romantico e resto in qualche modo convinto che "Love conquers all".
> ...


Sei milanista ?


----------



## marietto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei milanista ?


Abbastanza... Ma c'entrano anche i colori...

La squadra della mia città è andata per la prima volta in serie A quando io ero già sposato e padre.

Tutti i ragazzi qui sceglievano una delle tre grandi (Milan, Inter o Juve) oppure quella "del momento" (Lazio, Torino, Verona, Roma) ma erano pochi, altrimenti per provenienza territoriale.

Ora la Juve vinceva sempre e mi stava su, non potevo aderire alla filosofia "vincere non è la cosa più importante, è l'unica cosa". Per me erano l'impero del male  un po' come gli Yankees nel baseball americano.

Restavano Inter e Milan. L'Inter aveva questa divisa con i colori da funerale vichingo, il Milan con quel rossonero era più vivace... 

E poi è rimasto per tutta la vita...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Abbastanza... Ma c'entrano anche i colori...
> 
> La squadra della mia città è andata per la prima volta in serie A quando io ero già sposato e padre.
> 
> ...


:risata:   io sarei interista


----------



## marietto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata:   io sarei interista


Anche mia moglie... :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata:   io sarei interista


Non potevi essere perfetta
Alla lunga i difetti grossi vengono alla luce


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non potevi essere perfetta
> Alla lunga i difetti grossi vengono alla luce


:rotfl::rotfl: Che te possino ...


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata:   io sarei interista


Yeah!!! Moi aussi :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Yeah!!! Moi aussi View attachment 12225View attachment 12226:carneval:


:festa: :inlove: :kiss:


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> 
> 1- un oggetto ( può riguardare un hobbie che adoriamo, un oggetto che desideriamo, ecc)
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Leda (12 Dicembre 2016)

1- un oggetto ( può riguardare un hobbie che adoriamo, un oggetto che desideriamo, ecc)

Ceste, cestini, scatole di metallo (tutto ciò che contiene) o, in alternativa, orecchini (non esco mai senza).

2- un aggettivo( sul corpo o lo spirito)

Introversa.

3- un libro ( che abbiamo letto e ci rappresenta o che vorremmo leggere )

Che tu sia per me il coltello di David Grossman.

4- un'emozione

Curiosità.

5- un luogo

Per le strade della Grecia (qualunque posto va bene).

6-un gioco

Solitario o anche palla prigioniera.

7-una parte del nostro corpo ( se ci piace o se non ci piace e perchè)

I capelli 

8- una canzone

Ce ne sarebbero davvero troppe! Diciamo "The turn of a friendly card" di Alan Parsons Project, che è il *mio *disco.

9-un vestito

Una felpa grigia comprata a San Francisco 30 anni fa o anche il mio tubino nero (nel quale non entro più, ahimè!)

10-un colore

Rosso, nero e grigio.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> 1- un oggetto ( può riguardare un hobbie che adoriamo, un oggetto che desideriamo, ecc)
> 2- un aggettivo( sul corpo o lo spirito)
> 3- un libro ( che abbiamo letto e ci rappresenta o che vorremmo leggere )
> 4- un'emozione
> ...


1- Non sono molto legato agli oggetti ... ho cercato nella memoria un oggetto che mi ricordasse un periodo felice della mia vita ... che magari mi avesse regalato mia moglie ... ma nulla ... la mia vita è fatta di momenti e non di oggetti.
2- stanco ... non mi viene in mente nient'altro ... 
3- Vivere, amare, capirsi di Leo Buscaglia ... lo regalai a mia moglie nel 96 ... io lo lessi ... lei no.
4- "io non ti amo più ... e forse non ti ho mai amato veramente ... "
5- Tembain (sahara tunisino) ovvero sentirsi minuscoli di fronte all'immane spettacolo del cielo stellato.
6- Amarsi ... un tragico gioco di sentimenti dove chi non gioca vince sempre
7- gli occhi ... nessuno mi ha mai detto di che colore sono veramente ... ed io sono daltonico
8- qui diventa complicato ... ho sempre legato le canzoni ai momenti salienti della mia vita ... l'ombelico del modo di jovannotti faceva ridere mia figlia neonata ... Grove Apart di Lisa Shaw mi fa piangere ... Weapon of choice dei FreezerRoom mi ricorda una splendida vacanza alla Maddalena nella quale, per apparire una famiglia felice, non dovevamo ancora fingere.
9- la mia vecchia e logora felpa del liceo ... poche settimane dopo il matrimonio la trovai fatta a brandelli per essere usata come stracci ... forse era un segno ...
10- blu elettrico ... mi piacciono i colori freddi e odio le sfumature (che non riesco a percepire)


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> 1- Non sono molto legato agli oggetti ... ho cercato nella memoria un oggetto che mi ricordasse un periodo felice della mia vita ... che magari mi avesse regalato mia moglie ... ma nulla ... la mia vita è fatta di momenti e non di oggetti.
> 2- stanco ... non mi viene in mente nient'altro ...
> 3- Vivere, amare, capirsi di Leo Buscaglia ... lo regalai a mia moglie nel 96 ... io lo lessi ... lei no.
> 4- "io non ti amo più ... e forse non ti ho mai amato veramente ... "
> ...


e mi sa di si


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...



1) Bianchi Real del 1935, nera, con catarinfrangente posteriore in vetro e parafango bianco della guerra
2) timido
3) Tutti i libri etnografici, tutti i libri di vecchie foto. Come narrativa sto leggendo ora "Canale Mussolini". Ma non ho un libro che mi rappresenti, ne ho amati tanti. "I ragazzi della via Pàl" quando ero bambino
4) La prima volta che ho avuto una donna nuda al mio fianco e quando è nata mia figlia
5) la riva di un fiume
6) Fiat 124 taxi verde/nero in scala 1/43 della Mebetoys, regalatami quando fui operato di appendicite
7) le labbra, forse. Ma anche le mani.
8) I don't know how to love him
9) un vecchio cappotto
10) grigio tendente al verde o anche verde tendente al grigio. D'inverno. D'estate blu e rosso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...


                                                                                                                                   1) un hobbie cucire tovaglie:sonar: - un oggetto girocollo di perle (lo metterei sempre)
2) solare
3) La gloria di G. Berto ( mi è rimasto impresso negli anni)
4) l'emozione di quando tenevo in braccio i miei figli prima di farli addormentare la sera, le coccole, il loro profumo, il sorriso
5) come luogo posso metterci, un letto? 
6) tappo!!!!
7) mi piacciono i miei capelli perchè vaporosi e scompigliati e le mie gambe le trovo sexy  
8)Kingstontown UB40
9) un vestito estivo di pizzo bianco
10) rosso


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Oggi mi va di giocare.
> Come sapere i particolari sono quelli che servono a conoscere meglio una persona, non solo quelli fisici ma principalmente quelli che riguardano la sfera interiore, emotiva.
> 
> Vi propongo di raccontarci attraverso delle cose che ci piacciono e descrivere brevemente la motivazione.
> ...


.
provo io
1)nessuno che io ricordi non mi lego alle cose caso mai le uso e se le perdo non fa niente me ne faccio una ragione.
2)Mi definisco allegro e di compagnia per il corpo lascio un po a desiderare ma dalla mia ho l'età ma non fatevi prendere dalle mie parole perchè anche se ho il pancione sono atletico sia per sport che pratico e sia perchè ho sempre fatto un lavoro che mi tiene allenato .
3) mi dispiace è una vita che non leggo(si vede da come scrivo) leggo solo cose da donne perchè almeno li finisce sempre bene.
4)Il giorno del mio matrimonio , posso dire che è stata l'emozione più grande che ho mai provato.
5)anche qui mi trovo in difetto perchè di luoghi ne ho visti tanti ma il più che mi ha colpito è stata la russia che non credevo così come io lo vista , e un ricordo va ai bei paesaggi visti in Norvegia , comunque ce ne sarebbero tanti ed di ognuno ricordo e spero di farlo fino alla fine .
6)ero appassionato del gioco delle carte che da 45 anni non ho più, tra l'altro ero fortunato e vincevo .
7)non so l'elenco è lungo , ma come ho detto al punto due la pancia è il mio cruccio e voi direte ma stai a dieta?Come faccio se la mia signora cucina in un modo esemplare come posso contraddirla
8) tutte le canzoni di Enya, cantante irlandese , e il mitico Phil Collins 
9)Vestiti non ne uso da quando ho smesso di fare uscite serali per il ballo e parlo dagli anni 94 ora magliette e pantaloni e maglioni 
10)Azzurro


----------

